# Hymer S 700 wheel change size,



## knavesash (Sep 28, 2014)

[Hi, am thinking seriously about a Hymer S700, year 1992, and have access to merc 609 rims that are 16inch, the stud layout looks the same , and it will help gear up the S700, and give better ground clearance, as intending to travel to north Africa has any body tried swapping the wheels over , and what benefit was there in fuel consumption and lower gearing due to the larger wheels, andrew


----------



## Domby (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi,
I carried same conversion on my 1991 Hymer S670 in 2012 and posted this advice up in June 2012 http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1261502.html#1261502 and also see the other options other owners had posted in this post

Good luck

Domby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Lots of things to consider.

Is the stud geometry compatible

Is the offset the same 

Is there sufficient space between tyre and bodywork on full suspension travel/steering lock

Will it have an adverse effect on overall gearing. If the rolling circumference is much greater it will be like driving in a higher gear all the time. That could have an impact on hills!!

Will your insurance company accept the modification?

Can you get tyres with a high enough load rating for that rim size

Are the correct size/load rating easily available where you intend travelling

As I said, a lot to consider first.

Andy


----------



## knavesash (Sep 28, 2014)

*Wheels change on S700*

Thanks Domby,and others I looked at previous Thread , and this gave me some very good info, Will sort out my wheels as have both Merc 709 and a full set on an old scrap 609 van, There is only one way to find out and that is to try a dry fit, the 609 wheels are heavier built Ie thicker metal than the hymers I don't want to grind any part of the springs back as want max durability not less, andrew


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Mr Plodd is quite correct in his obversations. I think you could be making a big mistake in thinking that you will get better fuel consumption. The reality could be that you will hardly ever be able to get into 5th gear and the times that you do you may find your foot flat to the floor trying to get it to pull such a high gear, thus giving you the only choice of running in 4th or even 3rd for long periods of time.

JohnW


----------



## knavesash (Sep 28, 2014)

*Wheel change*

Thanks John,theres only on way to find out and that is to try it out , lucky I have the wheels and tyres , Regrettable its a matter of conjecture as someone just beat me to the sale of the S700, andrew


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

Andrew
I have a S700 for sale Downsizeing ,family all grown up ,just me now
It,s a 1997 about 120000 miles on clock 
If interested e-mail me [email protected]


----------

